
Membership in the Communist Party of China: Who Is Being Admitted and How? - godelmachine
https://daily.jstor.org/communist-party-of-china/
======
adelHBN
President Xi has dramatically changed the communist party's composition. His
excuse for purging members is curtailing corruption, including bribery.

